# Connecting to IP(POS terminal) over the internet



## Skroof

Hi,

Please help me solve this. I need to be able to connect to an IP address(POS terminal) over the internet. This POS terminal is connected to a 3G router(4 ports) via Ethernet and other computers on that 3G router can access the internet. I need to connect to this POS terminal and do file transfers, upload and download files. How do I go about the setup. I have tried several VPN software tools but failed.
Thanking you in advance.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Hi and welcome to TSF,

1. The POS terminal will need to have a fixed(static) IP address set outside of the routers DHCP server on the Lan to avoid IP conflicts with other devices.

2. You will need to forward the ports from the POS terminal required for a remote connection from the internet(check POS user manual for ports TCP and UDP) and then check router user manual for how to forward the ports and set that up.

3. If you have paid your ISP for a static Public IP address you would use this IP address to connect to the POS terminal by entering it in the webrowser once the portforwarding has been setup.

4. If you only have a dynamic IP address from your ISP which changes once in a while called sticky dynamic then you will need a hostname to sync that with your Public IP address. You can get a free hostname from dyndns or no-ip.com.

Then use the DDNS settings on the POS terminal and enter your hostname and username and password for your account with either dyndns or no-ip and that will sync your hostname to your IP address.


----------



## Skroof

Hi, thanks for your quick response :
Please see my responses in brackets

1. The POS terminal will need to have a fixed(static) IP address set outside of the routers DHCP server on the Lan to avoid IP conflicts with other devices.(I have given the POS terminal a fixed IP of 192.168.0.104 and there is no conflits as it it the only device on this wireless network)

2. You will need to forward the ports from the POS terminal required for a remote connection from the internet(check POS user manual for ports TCP and UDP) and then check router user manual for how to forward the ports and set that up.(I) am using the Aclas POS and have fowarded its IP on the router but no luck)

3. If you have paid your ISP for a static Public IP address you would use this IP address to connect to the POS terminal by entering it in the webrowser once the portforwarding has been setup.(I do not use any ISP issuied I address)

4. If you only have a dynamic IP address from your ISP which changes once in a while called sticky dynamic then you will need a hostname to sync that with your Public IP address. You can get a free hostname from dyndns or no-ip.com.( I have a hostname from no-ip.com and it is active but i still cant connect to this pos)


----------



## djaburg

What OS does the POS run? What program and/or protocol are you trying to use to connect to the POS terminal? It can be a dangerous thing to expose your POS to the internet, as I assume you know, and could pose serious risks to your financial data.


----------



## Skroof

Hi, apologies I said POS. This is actually an Aclas Cash Register Model CR6X. It has an ethernet port and connected to my 3G Router. On the same network I can connect to it and upload/download files. But I want to be able to upload/download files even via 3G.


----------



## TheCyberMan

> (I do not use any ISP issuied I address)




Please explain this?


----------



## CubicleCowboy

Skroof, are you trying to use 192.168.0.104 when you are trying to connect over the internet?


----------



## Skroof

Hi

Sorry I meant - I do not use any special IP address issued by an ISP - I got 41.13.4.115 from my network - I got it via What Is My IP Address ® | Shows Your IP Address. . My POS Device(192.168.0.104) is sitting behind the router192.168.0.1.


----------



## Skroof

CubicleCowboy said:


> Skroof, are you trying to use 192.168.0.104 when you are trying to connect over the internet?


No, 192.168.0.104 is given to a POS Device and this device cannot access the internet. It is not meant to access the internet however I want to be able to connect to this device from my internet.


----------



## CubicleCowboy

Skroof said:


> Hi
> Sorry I meant - I do not use any special IP address issued by an ISP -


Ah, okay. Your public ip is issued by your ISP so when you said that I thought that you may have been trying to use the private ip.

Have you added the port number to the ip address? For example, if it is using port 5555 and the ip is 1.2.3.4 then it would look like 1.2.3.4:5555. If you were to try to connect with a browser, you would put that into the address bar. Other applications should have a separate field that allows you to input the port number.

Speaking of port numbers, do you have TCP/UDP properly set? Forwarding a TCP port won't work if you need the UDP port of the same number.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Skroof said:


> No, 192.168.0.104 is given to a POS Device and this device cannot access the internet. It is not meant to access the internet however I want to be able to connect to this device from my internet.


Thanks for clarification of the Public IP address.

Cublicle cowboy has explained the way you connect using a static Public IP address if that is what your ISP has supplied you.

If dynamic IP then you will need to use a hostname as i have described in my earlier post.

Does the POS terminal support remote access from the internet check the documentation for this if it does not then connection to the device will not be possible?


----------



## Skroof

CubicleCowboy said:


> Ah, okay. Your public ip is issued by your ISP so when you said that I thought that you may have been trying to use the private ip.
> 
> Have you added the port number to the ip address? For example, if it is using port 5555 and the ip is 1.2.3.4 then it would look like 1.2.3.4:5555. If you were to try to connect with a browser, you would put that into the address bar. Other applications should have a separate field that allows you to input the port number.
> 
> Speaking of port numbers, do you have TCP/UDP properly set? Forwarding a TCP port won't work if you need the UDP port of the same number.


Hi, thanks for the recommendation - please refer to this emulator, it is exactly what I used - TL-MR3220


----------



## Wand3r3r

Are you serious?

"192.168.0.104 is given to a POS Device and *this device cannot access the internet*. It is not meant to access the internet however I want to be able to connect to this device from my internet"

If its not on the internet why would you think you could access from the internet?

How are you downloading the update files now?


----------



## Skroof

Hi,
Sorry I am confusing you guys. There is a Cash register(192.x.x.x.) connected to router. There is a laptop and PC also connected to that 3G router. Now i want to be able to connect to this cash register from the internet,this network 's WAN IP is 41.27.xxx.xxx. I will connect using my standalone laptop on 3G and my WAN IP is 41.26.14.45. Please refer to this link to see the type of cash register i am using Cash Register with integrated credit card terminal and how it works


----------



## Wand3r3r

Normally you can't connect to a POS machine because its a dumb terminal with minimum software. You need a remote access client.

Best you can do is rdp to your laptop or pc and from it to the POS.

Know how to port forward RDP?


----------



## Skroof

Wand3r3r you are spot on, I thought as much.
I did not want to have a PC on the other side where the POS Machine is situated. But now seeing that I can only accomplish my mission via RDP to PC then to POS, how can i do that. Please give me steps on "port forward RDP"


----------



## TheCyberMan

First enable remote desktop guide below:
Turn on Remote Desktop in Windows 7 or Vista

To forward port 3389 for RDP use guide below:
Port Forwarding the Dlink DIR-825 Router for Remote Desktop

The guide is for a Dlink router which may be different from yours but it shows you what you need to do. If you post your router make and model/no probably be able to find an exact guide for your brand and model of router.


----------



## Skroof

Hi,
My router model is TL-MR3220 and here is the exact simulator like what i use.

TL-MR3220


----------



## TheCyberMan

Guide below for your router:
Port Forwarding the TP-Link TL-MR3420 Router for Remote Desktop


----------

